# Russian Blue Fur



## MaineCoonCat (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a two-year-old Russian Blue. She is a great cat and so adorable. However, her fur is out of control. No matter how much I brush her it seems there is no end to the fur that comes out. She also seems to have dandruff. This is the first Russian I have had, so I am not sure if this is normal. 

If I could get any suggestions on a good brush, I would appreciate it. There are so many out there and her fur is so different from my other two cats.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie's fur is short but very thick and Holly is a Maine ****, so you know what her fur is like. I prefer a comb over a brush for both of them. It will really pull out all the old dead fur and the tines get down closer to the skin much better than a brush. 

I don't know what you're feeding, but diet plays a huge part in coat health. If you're feeding all dry food, switching to all canned will make a huge difference...even better if you make it a high quality canned. Salmon oil supplement will also help.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmm.. I recently got a Zoom Groom, this silicone brush with big silicone teeth. Have you heard of it?
At first I wasn't convinced it could work, but it totally does! It got a LOT more fur off my cat than my Furminator did, actually, and he LOVES getting groomed with it. He rolls over and purrs like crazy


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

This doesn't sound normal to me except when there is a major weather & season shift. My Blue was plush and very little fur coming off him except during seasonal shedding. I would definitely consider the possibility of some sort of sensitivity - air born or food. Or perhaps severe dehydration.
Have you contacted the breeder? It's possible it is litter specific if it isn't a sensitivity of some sort. ie if Mom got into something while pregnant then it's possible the whole litter has a similar issue.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd have her checked by the vet to make sure that she's hydrated and not having mites or an allergy. Also I use the ferminator on my rabbit who is in a constant state of molting (due to an imbalance random and rare access outside and constant A/C inside weather). Maybe he's stressed out about something? Stress can also cause hair loss.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Russians shouldn't shed much, of course a little more at change of seasons, so I wonder if something else such as diet or health is the issue here.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I would also suspect diet as the culprit. What are you feeding? When I had one with dandruff, it cleared up with a switch to grain free food and daily brushing.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

coyt said:


> Hmm.. I recently got a Zoom Groom, this silicone brush with big silicone teeth. Have you heard of it?
> At first I wasn't convinced it could work, but it totally does! It got a LOT more fur off my cat than my Furminator did, actually, and he LOVES getting groomed with it. He rolls over and purrs like crazy


I just looked this up. It's a strange looking brush. I'm assuming you haven't told him yet that it's a dog brush.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a zoom groom for my cat ... it is for a cat (the part you grip is in the shape of a cat). Hopefully she has something similar so the cat won't have to have kitty therapy.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

jusjim said:


> I just looked this up. It's a strange looking brush. I'm assuming you haven't told him yet that it's a dog brush.


It IS strange, but it works! And for 5$ at my local pet store it was a steal 

And as the person above said, they make these brushes for cats. It's purple with a cat shape on the handle. There's also ones for dogs but they might be a bit different than the one I have.


----------

